# Please kids, let djent die.



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

It was cool when it was new, but now EVERYONE and their brother on this site is all about their music being djent. Just let it die, its not cool when the vast majority of people are doing the same shit.

Its getting to be the answer to all questions around here. 
What kind of music do you play? Djent
What kind of music are you into? Djent
What is for lunch, a sandwich?? Nope, just Djent.
I went to the doctor because of a burning itching sensation, i thought it was a rash, but do you know what it really was?? Djent.

Let it die kids


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 4, 2010)

You're behind the times, Chris. Nobody cares about plain ol' djent anymore. It's djentcore or nothing!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

^my bad. i'v been listening to applecore too much lately


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

Sadly enough when I tried to analyze the tone I like I would best describe it as djent.  I don't really have any other way to describe it.

Though I don't spend much time "djent-ing" the tone just works really well for 5-6 string chords with distortion. 

Though I notice people throw the word djent around all the time even when a persons not djenting at all people are all OMG DJENTY! That I don't get.

I think the words more used to describe tone now more than the style of playing.


----------



## benanne (Jan 4, 2010)

Jeez, your nick is very fitting.

I'll agree with you on one point though - all those people out there doing djent for the purpose of doing djent, that's getting really tiring. As far as I'm concerned it's just another tool in the toolbox of a musician. Some people know how to wield it, others abuse it beyond belief.

Saying it should "die" is just stupid. Why not let metal die as well, there's a lot of shit there as well. Let's focus on the good bits, shall we?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> ow more than the style of playing.



It seems like everytime someone puts up a new song the title reads:
New Song!!(DKFH, Nuendo, Djent)!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 4, 2010)

I really don't see the problem with it if used correctly. If we're gna go that way, why call everything metal? We should call it steel cos thats nice and fresh.

I tend to use it when talking about any band that has that Meshuggah-esque tone and playing style. Its easier than just saying 'sounds like Meshuggah' all the time. I feel it has become its own sub-genre of sorts.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 4, 2010)

Bu b but teh djentz is so awesumsauze!!!22!!2111one!! :;<

But seriously, I agree with you. A lot of music is being made just using low tunings with djent riffs devoid of any melody or meaning. Which sucks.

Though, djent is really cool if used properly. Read: Meshuggah, as one example.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> It seems like everytime someone puts up a new song the title reads:
> New Song!!(DKFH, Nuendo, Djent)!!



Yeah but of the random ones I've clicked they say djent in it and they never djent the whole song.  once again that baffles me.



vampiregenocide said:


> I feel it has become its own sub-genre of sorts.



It kind of has, in the sense of not having to say low tuning + this tone. Instead you just say "djent" even though most of these people aren't djenting.


----------



## maxident213 (Jan 4, 2010)

I've been here since July and still don't know exactly what djent is.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I really don't see the problem with it if used correctly. If we're gna go that way, why call everything metal? We should call it steel cos thats nice and fresh.
> 
> I tend to use it when talking about any band that has that Meshuggah-esque tone and playing style. Its easier than just saying 'sounds like Meshuggah' all the time. I feel it has become its own sub-genre of sorts.



because all that stuff still falls under metal. djent is a pretty specific sound IMO that people have ripped off till kingdom come. i dont have a problem with music being djenty i guess, i just have a problem with everyone and their brother having to be hip and this:


guitar4tw said:


> A lot of music is being made just using low tunings with djent riffs devoid of any melody or meaning. Which sucks.



Meshuggah and bulb and bands like that did it because its their sound, and it seems to me its the hot ticket lately and people are just ripping it off badly just to get a djent song.
there are alot of tunes on here that people contribute that are good, but when they label it as djent like its a legitmate style of music it leaves a bad taste in my mouth.
i understand nobody can be completely original, but at least try peeps


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Yeah but of the random ones I've clicked they say djent in it and they never djent the whole song.  once again that baffles me.



Excatly. People are just wanting to be on the band wagon and they will write a opeth style song and call it djent, then someone else writes a panteraish groove song and label it djent too.

once again, i know its hard to be original. but its a whole different story to just want to blindly follow a trend


----------



## Zak1233 (Jan 4, 2010)

Are you taking the piss? cos this thread actually made me laugh out loud. I know you get those stupid fuckers that tag djent in every one of their youtube videos, but people like your best friend bulb etc actually make good "djent" music. And besides it isn't even a genre, it's just a certain "technique" IMO. So the way I see this thread, is like basically saying 'Please kids, Let legato die.' or some shit like that. If you don't like it why listen/care about it?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> because all that stuff still falls under metal. djent is a pretty specific sound IMO that people have ripped off till kingdom come. i dont have a problem with music being djenty i guess, i just have a problem with everyone and their brother having to be hip and this:



This is where we start heading into familiar territory, labels. 

Djenty music is just another phase of metal, if you don't like it thats fine but it inspires some people to try a different approach and make new music, and I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 4, 2010)

Zak1233 said:


> Are you taking the piss? cos this thread actually made me laugh out loud. I know you get those stupid fuckers that tag djent in every one of their youtube videos, but people like your best friend bulb etc actually make good "djent" music. And besides it isn't even a genre, it's just a certain "technique" IMO. So the way I see this thread, is like basically saying 'Please kids, Let legato die.' or some shit like that. If you don't like it why listen/care about it?


I don't think he wants good djent to die, just the crappy youtube "djent", which wrongly labels itself to get attention because it's the hot new thing right now.

In which I completely agree with him


----------



## benanne (Jan 4, 2010)

Zak1233 said:


> Are you taking the piss? cos this thread actually made me laugh out loud. I know you get those stupid fuckers that tag djent in every one of their youtube videos, but people like your best friend bulb etc actually make good "djent" music. And besides it isn't even a genre, it's just a certain "technique" IMO. So the way I see this thread, is like basically saying 'Please kids, Let legato die.' or some shit like that. If you don't like it why listen/care about it?


What this guy said.

Actually, I think the topic starter basically agrees with this, because it's those stupid fuckers that he wants dead  He just decided to attract attention with a provocative topic title


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

Zak1233 said:


> Are you taking the piss? cos this thread actually made me laugh out loud. I know you get those stupid fuckers that tag djent in every one of their youtube videos, but people like your best friend bulb etc actually make good "djent" music. And besides it isn't even a genre, it's just a certain "technique" IMO. So the way I see this thread, is like basically saying 'Please kids, Let legato die.' or some shit like that. If you don't like it why listen/care about it?



see dude? one guy says its a style of music, one guys says its a tone, and now you say its a technique.

the followers dont even know what it is  thats what i'm talking about.
I dont have to listen to it, but i think alot of people(or atleast me) pass by some of the guys music on here because its labeled djent and i figure its an adolecent that hasnt found their sound yet so they jump on the bandwagon.

I know bulb makes good music, but its like some of the guys mentioned, i hate the idea that a bunch of people ripped it off but very badly, or dont even know what djent excatly means(because it obviously doesnt have a meaning) but yet they label it djent for lack of a better term.

and no need for the "taking a piss" comment. this isnt a confrontation.

i dont want bulb style music to go away or anything, just the rip off bandwagon thats following it around and turning something that is good and valid into a emo bandwagon with a million ripoffs that will dilute the music and make it forgettable.

if you make good music, you dont have to label it as djent, just put it out there.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 4, 2010)

It's most likely just that there are too many 13-17 year old kids on here... heh


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> It's most likely just that there are too many 13-17 year old kids on here... heh



EXCATLY!

i guess this thread is really just a disguised public service announcement for the kids. Be original, or atleast try, most dont even try anymore. if you cant add to something, dont try


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah fuck it man let'em do whatever. Periphery and Bulb are one of a kind, he's created his own world and it sounds like nothing else on earth, he's a talented bastard and deserves to go all the way with this shit, you just gotta hope that all these scenesters don't fuck it up for him along the way. i.e. I hope it hasn't "been and gone" by the time he "makes it", whatever that means. It's heavy as shit, groovin', and catchy, what more can you want from metal?

What people have done is taken ONE TIIIIINY element of what he does and exaggerated the living shit out of it, and somehow made a genre out of it (or are trying to, at least).

What gets me these days is how the br00tal scene bands are employing the super low tuned open notes with the springy "boingy" djent-ness, even though it totally doesn't fit in with the music, like it's just the done thing. Bring Me The Horizon and The Architects are two that spring to mind. Don't ask me why, but the latest offerings I've heard from both these annoying as shit bands has included that production style, and it's come out of fucking NOWHERE. They didn't have it on any previous releases, so it didn't build up to it, it's just literally a thing they've thought is going to be big, so they'll hop on it now before it's lost momentum. Pricks.

I've said it before and i'll say it again - Don't let your hatred for a buzz-phrase cloud your judgement on decent hard working musicians like Misha, who truly do have something fresh to bring to the metal world, it's just a goddam shame that a thousand scene kids are snapping at his heels, and I just pray to god they don't get there first.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Ah fuck it man let'em do whatever. Periphery and Bulb are one of a kind, he's created his own world and it sounds like nothing else on earth, he's a talented bastard and deserves to go all the way with this shit, you just gotta hope that all these scenesters don't fuck it up for him along the way. i.e. I hope it hasn't "been and gone" by the time he "makes it", whatever that means. It's heavy as shit, groovin', and catchy, what more can you want from metal?
> 
> What people have done is taken ONE TIIIIINY element of what he does and exaggerated the living shit out of it, and somehow made a genre out of it (or are trying to, at least).
> 
> ...



^ this is what im talking about too.
bulb is fucking awesome, but it really is (his style) something unique to him.
i just hope watered down versions with no originality beat him to the punch and make his unique music turn into a fad.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jan 4, 2010)

Well my bad then sir  Tone/Technique - djent is either of those, I just couldn't think of the proper word at the timelol. And I thought you were saying all "djent" should die and really meant it, which would just be stupid. But you think the same way as I do when it comes to the youtube thing etc. It's became a huge fad now to basically label anything metal and tag it as djent even though theres none in it at all. Thats the internet though I suppose, one good things happens and everyone jumps on it and makes it seem shitty.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't have any problem with any genre. There is good and bad jazz, good and bad hip hop, good and bad west coast AOR, just like there is good and bad djent. There was a ton of great music we remember from the 60's and 70's, but we've forgotten about all the utter crap produced back then too, much which was completely copying the popular bands of those days.

There are tons of 80's thrash bands that barely anyone has heard of or remembers that made complete shite, yet 20 years later it's a legit genre term for anyone to use. I don't see why djent is any different. And it's still not nearly as widely used as chorus in the 80's, or autotune in the 00's.


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 4, 2010)

I hate everyone doing beatdowns!! Everyone does it nowadays!!

...Duh, I'm outdated


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

Zak1233 said:


> Well my bad then sir  Tone/Technique - djent is either of those, I just couldn't think of the proper word at the timelol. And I thought you were saying all "djent" should die and really meant it, which would just be stupid. But you think the same way as I do when it comes to the youtube thing etc. It's became a huge fad now to basically label anything metal and tag it as djent even though theres none in it at all. Thats the internet though I suppose, one good things happens and everyone jumps on it and makes it seem shitty.






and john ice, i guess if you want to call what bulb does djent, then i guess what i'm refering to is the army of psudodjent that is going on that i dont like.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

Its become all of those things, technically its the technique of palm muting against like 4 strings at once. Then bulb and people like started pointing out amps etc that enhance that sound thus bringing in the tone part of it. and it became a genre when people started focusing entire songs around the tone / technique. 

I mean bulb doesn't even literally djent all that often in his music either. His tone is pretty much focused around stuff that enhances that sound but listen to peripherys stuff and pick out how often he actually just straight up djents.


----------



## Abstract_Logic (Jan 4, 2010)

I have always seen it to be merely a name for a technique ie: chugging


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

^if you listen, its like matty said, he does(bulb) do some of the djenty stuff, but he also has a ton of other layers and synths ect. going on, and alot of the people i hear that are calling themselves djent just dont have that depth. they usually have one distorted guitar tuned down to kingdom come and play 1 monotone riff that only they understand for 5 minutes


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 4, 2010)

Abstract_Logic said:


> I have always seen it to be merely a name for a technique ie: chugging


I always thought chugging involved two or more strings?

I thought djent was the "sound" that downtuned low strings make when picked hard, which leads to them them slapping against frets creating a djenty kind of sound.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> ^if you listen, its like matty said, he does(bulb) do some of the djenty stuff, but he also has a ton of other layers and synths ect. going on, and alot of the people i hear that are calling themselves djent just dont have that depth. they usually have one distorted guitar tuned down to kingdom come and play 1 monotone riff that only they understand for 5 minutes



oh, and i forgot to mention how its par for the course to lay a clean chorded riff with delay on it ontop off the 1, 5 minute monotone riff


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

guitar4tw said:


> I always thought chugging involved two or more strings?
> 
> I thought djent was the "sound" the low strings make when picked hard, which leads to them them slapping against frets creating a djenty kind of sound.



no. Its when you palm mute slightly infront of the bridge choking the strings and strum multiple strings making that scrapey metallic *JENT* sound.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

oh, and for the guys that think palm muting is djent? nope, its PALM MUTING


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 4, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


>


----------



## guitar4tw (Jan 4, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


>


You win.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

Here the description of djent from bulb himself, 

PERIPHERY Interview Fall 2009 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection

They ask him about it around half way through the video.

And he does it a bunch when describing his setup in this video.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

^ i bet after that video the keely compressor was a super hot item


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 4, 2010)

even the most awesome things suck when everyone else likes them. no matter how much you love a band, it is all over when you see a middle aged woman or 10 year old wearing their shirt. part of metal being good is it's exclusivity. it's saying you don't understand, you are not informed, i have experienced what you cannot. that is so much of what makes metal what it is. when metal is popular it is no longer true metal.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jan 4, 2010)

SpaceDock said:


> even the most awesome things suck when everyone else likes them. no matter how much you love a band, it is all over when you see a middle aged woman or 10 year old wearing their shirt. part of metal being good is it's exclusivity. it's saying you don't understand, you are not informed, i have experienced what you cannot. that is so much of what makes metal what it is. when metal is popular it is no longer true metal.



I'm not gonna insult you because you are entitled to it but I absolutely despise that opinion.

If music is good it's good. I don't care if a 70 year old granny or a 14 year old scene kid or 12 year old girl likes it. 

John Mayer makes better music than some obscure grind band doing nothing but atonal bloop riffs and blastbeats and Decrepit Birth makes better music than Taylor Swift. Every genre has good music and bad music. At every level of success and popularity there are good and bad musicians/bands. 

Now of course most people have genre specific tastes, not much crossover in fans of Joe Bonamassa and fans of Beneath the Massacre but that doesn't negate the fact that both make good music. Metal is metal when people think it sounds like Metal, it doesn't stop being metal when it reaches a certain level of popularity, it stops being Metal when it stops sounding like Metal. 

P.S. Blackened Djent ftw


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> oh, and for the guys that think palm muting is djent? nope, its PALM MUTING



Djent is _A _type of palm muting...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

A lot of people started talking about them. I've actually wanted one since I didn't know compressors existed until they mentioned it in that video and I looked up what a compressor is / does.

I pick like a kitten so a compressor actually looks amazing on paper for me. I actually want a axe-fx ultra though so the compressor comes built in stones, birds.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> Djent is _A _type of palm muting...



palm muting is palm muting. sure there are variations of it, but its still palm muting. or is djent a tone, or a ect.... just let it die for gods sake


----------



## Opeth666 (Jan 4, 2010)

am i the only one who isn't all over "bulb's" nuts? I went to guitar center and there were theese group of emo kids that were just playing some metalcore riffs and i heard one of them say "dude that's fuckin Djent!" 

::


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

Opeth666 said:


> am i the only one who isn't all over "bulb's" nuts? I went to guitar center and there were theese group of emo kids that were just playing some metalcore riffs and i heard one of them say "dude that's fuckin Djent!"
> 
> ::



its definatly cool, but its not the end all be all of music.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 4, 2010)

Djent isn't even a real word.nor,is it a real genre of music,but i guess that would be a matter of opinion.Its just a sound the guitar makes,am i right?


----------



## klutvott (Jan 4, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with it but it just becomes stupid when people use the word and really doesn't know what it actually is. It's like playing a staccato run and calling it legato. There is a difference between musicians like bulb(who actually know what djent is and doesn't use it as a foundation for EVERYTHING) and people that just want to do it because it's the "cool" thing to do. Now we just need chuggmusic, chuggmetal, chuggcore, chuggburgers and chuggwhatnot.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

JaxoBuzzo said:


> Djent isn't even a real word.nor,is it a real genre of music,but i guess that would be a matter of opinion.Its just a sound the guitar makes,am i right?



the people who love it cant even agree on what it is. i thought djent originally came from one of the guitar players from meshuggah, then bulb described it and now suddenly what bulb said is excatly what it means to some people

just let it die.


----------



## thesimo (Jan 4, 2010)

case and point


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

and ryzorzen might have a kick ass song too, but i'm personally just skimming over it to avoid what is usually just bandwagon rip off stuff(no offense dude, i havnt even listend to the song)


----------



## benanne (Jan 4, 2010)

this thread makes me weep and laugh at the same time.
who cares... I happen to enjoy a lot of bands that supposedly qualify as "djent". Good for me, right. Some people seem to think not.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jan 4, 2010)

IMO Djent is a description of tone. What you do with it from there is up to the musician.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> and no need for the "taking a piss" comment. this isnt a confrontation.
> 
> i dont want bulb style music to go away or anything, just the rip off bandwagon thats following it around and turning something that is good and valid into a emo bandwagon with a million ripoffs that will dilute the music and make it forgettable.
> 
> if you make good music, you dont have to label it as djent, just put it out there.





I agree.



JoshuaLogan said:


> It's most likely just that there are too many 13-17 year old kids on here... heh



This! This, this, this, this and... er, this.



Mattayus said:


> Ah fuck it man let'em do whatever. Periphery and Bulb are one of a kind, he's created his own world and it sounds like nothing else on earth, he's a talented bastard and deserves to go all the way with this shit, you just gotta hope that all these scenesters don't fuck it up for him along the way. i.e. I hope it hasn't "been and gone" by the time he "makes it", whatever that means. It's heavy as shit, groovin', and catchy, what more can you want from metal?
> 
> What people have done is taken ONE TIIIIINY element of what he does and exaggerated the living shit out of it, and somehow made a genre out of it (or are trying to, at least).
> 
> ...



 Nail > head


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Meshuggah and bulb and bands like that did it because its their sound, and it seems to me its the hot ticket lately and people are just ripping it off badly just to get a djent song.





7 Strings of Hate said:


> EXCATLY!
> 
> i guess this thread is really just a disguised public service announcement for the kids. Be original, or atleast try, most dont even try anymore. if you cant add to something, dont try




Most guitar players, or musicians in general, don't have "their sound" down when they're 13-17. They're still figuring out the sound(s) they like, so of course they'll try to cop said sound(s) for a while until they move on to the next thing. Eventually all of your favorites gel together and you get "your sound", which is an amalgamation of your influences. 

It just so happens that "djent" is big right now on this forum, and to a smaller extent in "the scene", so obviously the people that are into it will get excited when they create a song in the same vein that it sounds good to them, and they'll want to share it. Yeah, it might be comparatively generic, but they haven't been playing or writing music for as long as Meshuggah, bulb, and other bands like them. Let them have their fun, and just ignore the threads with "djent" in the title if it gets up your arse so much. They're creating music and learning, which is what we're all here to do. 

Djent doesn't need to die. The attitude, however, does. Not everyone wants to be bulb. Everyone wants to be a great composer/musician/player like bulb. And that is accomplished by practice, playing the music that you like(even if that means copying your heroes), practice, drawing influences from wherever you can, listening to as much music as you can, and more practice.

Long live metal, in all of its forms.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> the people who love it cant even agree on what it is. i thought djent originally came from one of the guitar players from meshuggah, then bulb described it and now suddenly what bulb said is excatly what it means to some people
> 
> just let it die.



They did, watch the metal injection video the first thing bulb says is *Lets get the record clear, meshuggah made it up* and goes on to explain what it is. 

and since the whole trend kinda spawned from bulb it makes sense to look at bulb for a definition. I also explained the reason why it roots into 3 different things for people in a previous post. If words can't have more than 1 meaning we are fucked, just look at the word metal alone and how many sub-genres / different interpretations of metal there are.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 4, 2010)

thesimo said:


> case and point


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2010)

Meshuggah invented djent. Fact.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

lobee said:


> Most guitar players, or musicians in general, don't have "their sound" down when they're 13-17. They're still figuring out the sound(s) they like, so of course they'll try to cop said sound(s) for a while until they move on to the next thing. Eventually all of your favorites gel together and you get "your sound", which is an amalgamation of your influences.
> 
> It just so happens that "djent" is big right now on this forum, and to a smaller extent in "the scene", so obviously the people that are into it will get excited when they create a song in the same vein that it sounds good to them, and they'll want to share it. Yeah, it might be comparatively generic, but they haven't been playing or writing music for as long as Meshuggah, bulb, and other bands like them. Let them have their fun, and just ignore the threads with "djent" in the title. They're creating music and learning, which is what we're all here to do.



i know that, of course. i get that they want to be like their idols. doesnt make it any less ripoff. they can have their fun, but its just so done over and over. perhapse letting youngsters know its better to be yourself and fail than be someone else is a good thing


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2010)

Kids don't listen to their elders. I've not been an 'adult' long but I can already see the lack of respect is increasing more and more.

This ain't 1920.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> They did, watch the metal injection video the first thing bulb says is *Lets get the record clear, meshuggah made it up* and goes on to explain what it is.
> 
> and since the whole trend kinda spawned from bulb it makes sense to look at bulb for a definition. I also explained the reason why it roots into 3 different things for people in a previous post. If words can't have more than 1 meaning we are fucked, just look at the word metal alone and how many sub-genres / different interpretations of metal there are.



i know you explained it, but i didnt care for it 
the term "metal" describes the genera of music, it doesnt also describe the playing technique and tone.
rock and roll again means the genera, not the tone and technique.

i mean, we can make up our own words and meanings all day, it doesnt make it any less silly


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 4, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Meshuggah invented djent. Fact.



 I don't think anybody is disputing that.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Kids don't listen to their elders. I've not been an 'adult' long but I can already see the lack of respect is increasing more and more.
> 
> This ain't 1920.



being 27 years old, i dont really consider myself their elder, just someone in the prime of their life like EVERYONE wants to be.(when your old, you want to be young, when your young you want to be old)


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jan 4, 2010)

Speaking of Djent my "Got Djent" and "Djentington" periphery shirts should be here in a couple days. WOOT!

*waits for t-shirt flaming from 7 strings of Hate* LOL


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i know that, of course. i get that they want to be like their idols. doesnt make it any less ripoff. they can have their fun, but its just so done over and over. perhapse letting youngsters know its better to be yourself and fail than be someone else is a good thing



When you were young, you didn't copy your favorite bands? Not even a little? Youngsters have no idea who they are, or where they're going. That comes with time and experience. Experience gained through copying others, successes and failures. Everything's going to be okay, dude. Djent isn't killing metal. Metal is vast. There will always be the greats and the not-so-greats of every generation.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i know you explained it, but i didnt care for it



Well its the truth whether you care for it or not  



7 Strings of Hate said:


> term "metal" describes the genera of music, it doesnt also describe the playing technique and tone.
> rock and roll again means the genera, not the tone and technique.



I disagree, when you hear somethings in the metal genre you don't expect to hear taylor swifts music, you expect to hear distorted guitar at the very least. Then when you look into sub genres you start expecting specific techniques / styles of play being used more or less and a change in vocals and overall sound. People are constantly telling people what gear to get for what tone that works for this or that genre on this forum.

Wasn't it you who got lundgrens and originally expected them to be only death metal pickups or meshuggah style pickups because of the tone they produced? ( I think it was you, correct me if I'm wrong )

I mean its all over the place really. Genre's always get paired with tones and techniques. Metalcore / deathcore translates to breakdown core for most people doesn't it?


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jan 4, 2010)

Personally, the "Djent" bands, stuff like Keith Merrow and Periphery and AAL have changed the way I look at the instrument. Do I copy them in my writing? No. do I bring their style and meld it into my other influences to create something interesting? I try, not sure If I succeed but I try.

Everyone draws from their idols, its the melding of different influences that makes great music.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

jesus, look at you guys freaking out because i'm threatning djent 

i'm not flaming anyone, and when i was like 8, sure i idolized ninja turtles, but when i became a teen i realized the cool things are just passing fads. i wanted to be different and do something different.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I don't think anybody is disputing that.



Clearing it up in case anybody was


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 4, 2010)

_*RANT MODE ENGAGED
*_
I can't really say much other than two-three years ago: 
It started with DEP. I wanted more bands like them so I discovered Ion Dissonance. From ID I moved on to SikTh.

While youtubing _Bland Street Bloom_ I discovered Nolly's youtube covers of SikTh, and I was on the tip of the iceberg of "mathcore" or "djent" so to speak. I craved for more things like it and while looking through the related vids I found a video of Bulb playing _Buttersnips_. The really heavy midsy crunches near the end of the song blew my mind. It was something so new and exciting I thought it just unparalleled creativity. No one knew or cared what the fuck djent was, it was just a silly onomatopoeia bulb used to describe his sound. 

Now fast forward 2 years and It's just as you said, Chris; Little scenester and hipster pukes are riding the concept raw and it's making me sad and jaded. I can't even stand to hear low Bb guitars anymore, the sound has a negative sitting in my brain. It's a honky, naggy note, and so many kids are using it like its the coolest damned thing ever. It sucks to have to watch them ape Bulb's style so hard. Don't get hung up over stupid fads or trends just make so good music.

_*RANT MODE OVER*_


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

Necrophagist777 said:


> Personally, the "Djent" bands, stuff like Keith Merrow and Periphery and AAL have changed the way I look at the instrument. Do I copy them in my writing? No. do I bring their style and meld it into my other influences to create something interesting? I try, not sure If I succeed but I try.
> 
> Everyone draws from their idols, its the melding of different influences that makes great music.



I don't think I've ever seen or heard keith / AAL djent, I wouldn't call them djent bands. Nothing about either of them screams "djent" just sayin.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

adam, i love you


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> jesus, look at you guys freaking out because i'm threatning djent
> 
> i'm not flaming anyone, and when i was like 8, sure i idolized ninja turtles, but when i became a teen i realized the cool things are just passing fads. i wanted to be different and do something different.



I know your not flaming me, I was being sarcastic lol. I just don't have a problem with musical fads. There's usually something slightly cool about them that you can draw on and include in your music, there are sucky parts of everything and good parts of everything. 

I certainly don't wanna start a Metalcore clone band but some of those bands have some really cool melodic riffing (waits for Gothenburg did it first) that I can incorporate into the cool parts of Djent and the cool parts Death Metal for example. If it sounds good to me I personally don't care what fad or genre it does or doesn't fit in.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I don't think I've ever seen or heard keith / AAL djent, I wouldn't call them djent bands. Nothing about either of them screams "djent" just sayin.



not keith, but AAL DEFINATLY WITH OUT A DOUBT has djenty parts, just the opening of tempting time, the first track, has djenty stuff going on there, not to mention, mr.djent (bulb) is buddies with tosin and they have similar styles going on. so to say AAL doesnt have that type of sound is crazy.

but like bulb, AAL also has alot more depth and things going on that i wouldnt classify it as all djent.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 4, 2010)

My attempt to clarify things based on how I see them:

Djenting is a technique. To djent is to palm mute in a certain kind of way that produces a certain unique sound.

Some amps and tones facilitate the technique more than others and really bring out that squawk in the high mids. These tones can be described as being djenty.

Some people (okay, around these parts, a lot of people) have tried to base their entire musical style around this palm muting technique and have in doing so tried to make djent into a kind of genre. I think it's kind of silly to call djent a genre, but when entire songs consist of just djenting along to one or two chords, maybe it does start to make some kind of sense. I think djenting, like any other highly specialized technique, is better left as a tool in the toolbox rather than something to base music around, but that's just me. There are worse things going on in popular metal these days than djent overkill.



7 Strings of Hate said:


> palm muting is palm muting. sure there are variations of it, but its still palm muting. or is djent a tone, or a ect.... just let it die for gods sake



Djenting is a different type of palm muting, though. It sounds a lot different than chugging.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

Necrophagist777 said:


> I know your not flaming me, I was being sarcastic lol. I just don't have a problem with musical fads. There's usually something slightly cool about them that you can draw on and include in your music, there are sucky parts of everything and good parts of everything.
> 
> I certainly don't wanna start a Metalcore clone band but some of those bands have some really cool melodic riffing (waits for Gothenburg did it first) that I can incorporate into the cool parts of Djent and the cool parts Death Metal for example. If it sounds good to me I personally don't care what fad or genre it does or doesn't fit in.



to me, it just feels like you can write stuff your heart loves and then other assholes see a way to be cool or make a buck so they rip it off and dilute it. it makes me a bit mad. it makes me feel like the only reward for innovation is to be ripped off and copied. if i was bulb i'd be pissed. 
not because people idolized me and tryed to do what i did, but because they are doing it for the wrong reasons or just plain arnt good at it because they spend all their time thinking "omg! what would bulbz write right here??"


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

If I remember right bulb helped write the animals as leaders stuff so yeah its got the tone, on parts. and tosin has a lundgren in the bridge of that TIL guitar which gets associated with djent all the time so its gonna have the tone here and there.

But I can't recall them djenting once on the entire album. The beginning of tempting time has the bulb tone to it but he isn't djenting.



Oh and honestly I'll take djentcore over breakdowncore any day of the week since djent is still pretty fresh where breakdowncore has been overused for your god knows how long now.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> Djenting is a different type of palm muting, though. It sounds a lot different than chugging.


but tom.


Abstract_Logic said:


> I have always seen it to be merely a name for a technique ie: chugging



who do i believe!!  no one can agree on what the hell it is, everyone has a different answer


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> jesus, look at you guys freaking out because i'm threatning djent



Nobody's really freaking out. It's obvious that a large amount of people on this site are into this stuff, and we're all obviously passionate about music here. You _had_ to see this reaction coming, what with the tone and content of your original post.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> If I remember right bulb helped write the animals as leaders stuff so yeah its got the tone, on parts. and tosin has a lundgren in the bridge of that TIL guitar which gets associated with djent all the time so its gonna have the tone here and there.
> 
> But I can't recall them djenting once on the entire album. The beginning of tempting time has the bulb tone to it but he isn't djenting.



well, i'm not sure what your defination of djenting is excatly, but whatever it is, theres another dozen guys completely contradicting it, and another dozen contradicting the contradictors.
is that what they want? to be involved in a movement that the group cant even agree on what it is?


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2010)

The way i see it the term 'Djent' is now used to describe a genre of music. Granted it doesnt mean that in reality. But at the same time look at 'Hardcore' music, dont you recon some guy was all 'dude this is some hardcore shit!' and the name was born? Like it or not its a name that is going to stay, regardless of whether you like it or not. 

Theres no point in making these hate threads when its not going to remedy the problem one ounce. I dont see any problem though, how would you describe meshuggahs sound in one word? Besides 'Metal' that is. ohh no wait

*'OMFG ITS POLYRHYTHMIC PROGRESSIVE METAL WITH UNDERTONES OF JAZZ MUSIC, AND CAN AT SOME POINTS CAN HAVE SOFTER GUITAR PARTS FUSED INTO IT'*

doesnt really work much does it? 

The way i see it is every genre is going to become diluted over time. Meshuggah are pioneers yes, but in some respects Misha and the Periphery guys are copying Meshuggahs style. I dont mean that in any disrespect, most bands have one particular band that they take a lot of influence from. It just so happens that the Shuggah were before their time, and now the time is right a lot of bands are taking influence from their style. 

...And so a genre is born, whether you like it or not. Djent


----------



## benanne (Jan 4, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> My attempt to clarify things based on how I see them:
> 
> Djenting is a technique. To djent is to palm mute in a certain kind of way that produces a certain unique sound.
> 
> ...


Great explanation  I'm going to quote this to make sure nobody skips it.
It seems people have now turned to fighting over which of these 3 definitions is "the right one" , which is utter bullshit.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

lobee said:


> Nobody's really freaking out. It's obvious that a large amount of people on this site are into this stuff, and we're all obviously passionate about music here. You _had_ to see this reaction coming, what with the tone and content of your original post.



what tone? playfull? 

i think most everyone agrees with me other than the youngersters who are still figureing out their own voice. but thats why alot of people love it on here, because the regulars went to their own site leaving this site to be taken over by teenagers who endorse clone bands. (not everyone of course)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> not keith, but AAL DEFINATLY WITH OUT A DOUBT has djenty parts, just the opening of tempting time, the first track, has djenty stuff going on there, not to mention, mr.djent (bulb) is buddies with tosin and they have similar styles going on. so to say AAL doesnt have that type of sound is crazy.
> 
> but like bulb, AAL also has alot more depth and things going on that i wouldnt classify it as all djent.



Er... Tempting Time has no djent until 1:07.

Djent is the opening guitar riff of this:


Why do people not get what djent is? it's not hard.  (Also, fricking amazing song, Bulb. )



TomAwesome said:


> My attempt to clarify things based on how I see them:
> 
> Djenting is a technique. To djent is to palm mute in a certain kind of way that produces a certain unique sound.
> 
> ...



 X100.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> to me, it just feels like you can write stuff your heart loves and then other assholes see a way to be cool or make a buck so they rip it off and dilute it. it makes me a bit mad. it makes me feel like the only reward for innovation is to be ripped off and copied. if i was bulb i'd be pissed.
> not because people idolized me and tryed to do what i did, but because they are doing it for the wrong reasons or just plain arnt good at it because they spend all their time thinking "omg! what would bulbz write right here??"



But your heart loves it so why should you care what people do or if they are copying you? You are playing/recording the music because you like how it sounds right? Plagiarism is a different thing but just inspiring copycats of a certain style is nothing to feel bad about imo.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

Plug said:


> The way i see it the term 'Djent' is now used to describe a genre of music. Granted it doesn&#8217;t mean that in reality. But at the same time look at 'Hardcore' music, don&#8217;t you recon some guy was all 'dude this is some hardcore shit!' and the name was born? Like it or not its a name that is going to stay, regardless of whether you like it or not.
> 
> There&#8217;s no point in making these hate threads when its not going to remedy the problem one ounce. I don&#8217;t see any problem though, how would you describe meshuggah&#8217;s sound in one word? Besides 'Metal' that is. ohh no wait
> 
> ...


this isnt really a hate thread, more of a "please be original or atleast try , or at the very least add on to whats been done".
yes, bulb looks to be influanced by meshuggah and sikth ect.. but he is adding to it. hes making his own thing INFLUANCED by other stuff.


i dont really care if this thread kills djent or not( i know it wont) but perhapse it will open some peoples mind to realize how silly it is. theres about a million different meanings of it, yet some people base their music completely on djent. a word that doesnt even have a clear definiation


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> but tom.
> 
> 
> who do i believe!!  no one can agree on what the hell it is, everyone has a different answer



Unless I missed something (which I may have since my brain is kind of mush at the moment), I don't think anyone is disagreeing about what kind of technique djent is. Any disagreements have been over whether it's a technique, a tone, a genre, or any combination of the three. I think Abstract_Logic was just using chugging as another example of a specific technique, not saying that chugging and djenting were the same.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

edit: ^ see what I mean?



7 Strings of Hate said:


> well, i'm not sure what your defination of djenting is excatly, but whatever it is, theres another dozen guys completely contradicting it, and another dozen contradicting the contradictors.
> is that what they want? to be involved in a movement that the group cant even agree on what it is?



Your mincing things now. No ones contradicted each other everyones said one of 3 generic responses, tone, technique, genre. Beyond that everyones pretty much agreed with each other and I already gave you the in depth of each.

I mean what more can you ask for beyond that video of bulb explaining exactly what it is and then a second video of him doing it a bunch of times with the exact tone we're all speaking of? 

Now your just trying to make it silly with all that. 

Though I still agree that there is a problem with people throwing the word djent all over stuff that has absolutely nothing to do with djent, doesn't have the tone or the technique in it.


----------



## benanne (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> but thats why alot of people love it on here, because the regulars went to their own site leaving this site to be taken over by teenagers who endorse clone bands. (not everyone of course)


 okay, now it's just turning into a wholly different discussion and I'm not sure if I want to participate.

(also, what's with the 'excatly'?  some kind of forum meme I'm missing out on? )


----------



## zeal0us (Jan 4, 2010)

Where the hell is Sanford when we need him?!










All credit to Lobee for the utterly awesome original


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> Why do people not get what djent is? it's not hard.



because NOONE knows what it is. when it means 50 different things to 50 different people, and its not in the dictionary, NOONE knows what it is dude.

and me personally, i consider the opening to tempting time very djenty by my own defination.


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 4, 2010)

In my head I consider both riding the low Bb and the Midsy plam muted crunches "Djent"

Sorry if that causes confusion.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> edit: ^ see what I mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Your mincing things now. No ones contradicted each other everyones said one of 3 generic responses, tone, technique, genre. Beyond that everyones pretty much agreed with each other and I already gave you the in depth of each.



I"M mincing things? So djent can mean technique, style of music, tone of music, and it can also replace all other words too?
I'm gonna go drive around in my djent.
I got home from djent and my feet are killing me.
My djent at jfk airport has been delayed.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

benanne said:


> okay, now it's just turning into a wholly different discussion and I'm not sure if I want to participate.
> 
> (also, what's with the 'excatly'?  some kind of forum meme I'm missing out on? )



um... ok? 

and the excatly is because i suck hard at spelling


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

i mention the fact that djent needs to die, and then an hour later we have 10 pages of stuff


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> because NOONE knows what it is. when it means 50 different things to 50 different people, and its not in the dictionary, NOONE knows what it is dude.
> 
> and me personally, i consider the opening to tempting time very djenty by my own defination.



Did you skip about a third of the posts in the thread?



7 Strings of Hate said:


> I"M mincing things? So djent can mean technique, style of music, tone of music, and it can also replace all other words too?
> I'm gonna go drive around in my djent.
> I got home from djent and my feet are killing me.
> My djent at jfk airport has been delayed.



You're just being silly now.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 4, 2010)

Plug said:


> ...And so a genre is born, whether you like it or not. Djent



I'd never refer to it as "djent" music. It's progressive metal, experimental metal, jazz metal or jazz-metal fusion if you like. To be honest, it's like saying chuggah-chuggah music which would make you sound like some sort of chav who doesn't know what the words mean. 



7 Strings of Hate said:


> because NOONE knows what it is. when it means 50 different things to 50 different people, and its not in the dictionary, NOONE knows what it is dude.
> 
> and me personally, i consider the opening to tempting time very djenty by my own defination.



Dude. Bulb (you know, the guy who popularised the fucking phrase in the first place) has already explained this in several threads and in a video in this very thread. I would listen to him over some scenecore kids that you might have overheard.

Observe:
PERIPHERY Interview Fall 2009 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection

Now NO ONE has any excuse.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> Did you skip about a third of the posts in the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> You're just being silly now.



no, its there clear as day. one guy says its a tone, another a techinique, then another a style.
i couldnt make this stuff up 
but its supposed to be clear what the meaning is???
of course i'm being silly because i think its silly that now all the sudden its supposed to be a given that djent can pretty much replace any other word.


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Jan 4, 2010)

A tone? A technique? A sub-category of a technique? Genre? Sub-genre? Style?
Who gives a fuck?

This thread did supply me with my daily laugh when I read the word "pseudodjent" in here somewhere. Good stuff.

What about GENT? Isn't there a really trashy porno mag called Gent?
I'm gonna write a song about Gent thats full of Djent, blast beats and sweep-picking all at the same time. Can you do melodic djent? 

What if Django played Djent?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 4, 2010)

Plug said:


> The way i see it the term 'Djent' is now used to describe a genre of music. Granted it doesnt mean that in reality. But at the same time look at 'Hardcore' music, dont you recon some guy was all 'dude this is some hardcore shit!' and the name was born? Like it or not its a name that is going to stay, regardless of whether you like it or not.
> 
> Theres no point in making these hate threads when its not going to remedy the problem one ounce. I dont see any problem though, how would you describe meshuggahs sound in one word? Besides 'Metal' that is. ohh no wait
> 
> ...



^ This x1000000000.


Words meanings change over time, and Meshuggah have such a unique sound that it really warrants a word to describe it. I know whenever I try to introduce my mate to new bands, its hard to describe them without saying 'umm...they're like weird and off beat, kinda progressive...heavy and groovy, kinda liek Meshuggah'. Just say djenty and you're on the same page.  Its new, its hear to stay. Time to get used to it peoples. This is a 7/8 string site its kinda a hotspot for that shit.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

ZeroSignal said:


> I'd never refer to it as "djent" music. It's progressive metal, experimental metal, jazz metal or jazz-metal fusion if you like. To be honest, it's like saying chuggah-chuggah music which would make you sound like some sort of chav who doesn't know what the words mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love bulbs music and respect him, but hes not my god. i mean HE got the word from meshuggah. I dont really care what bulb tells me what a made up word means, it doesnt really mean that to me. (well, not so much me, but the tons of people that love it yet cant really decide what THEY think it means)


----------



## Dan (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i think most everyone agrees with me other than the youngersters who are still figureing out their own voice. but thats why alot of people love it on here, because the regulars went to their own site leaving this site to be taken over by teenagers who endorse clone bands. (not everyone of course)



I personally find that childish in itself. No offence to you but just because you have been here a while doesnt automatically make you any wiser than people who have joined this place recently, thats completely ignorant 

Dont suppose you have noticed but you were a teenager once? and i bet you listened to a genre of music or had a favorite band that you copied? Same thing here only you are older and you dont have a fad, you apreciate a wider spectrum of music because you have been there and done that.

These kids havent been there, let us be thankful that they enjoy 'Djent' music. Christ at least its not hannah montannah!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 4, 2010)

It will pass like every trend. The few djent bands with actual substance will stick around and evolve, while the followers will die off. This always happens. Just laugh it off.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

See you having your own interpretation of it is what makes there your imaginary 50 different versions of it.

I seriously don't get what you don't get about the 2 videos I posted explaining the entire thing. Do you not feel bulb qualified to make that call being the guy who popularized it? Who then!?

I'm with tom on this one your just being silly.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

Neal said:


> A tone? A technique? A sub-category of a technique? Genre? Sub-genre? Style?
> Who gives a fuck?
> 
> This thread did supply me with my daily laugh when I read the word "pseudodjent" in here somewhere. Good stuff.


THANK YOU!! 

oh, and psudodjent was mine, i'm going to copywright it and put it on a tee shirt and i'll probably sell a million


----------



## Winspear (Jan 4, 2010)

Perhaps proof that this word gets too much use: This thread is the fastest growing thread ever


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> i love bulbs music and respect him, but hes not my god. i mean HE got the word from meshuggah. I dont really care what bulb tells me what a made up word means, it doesnt really mean that to me. (well, not so much me, but the tons of people that love it yet cant really decide what THEY think it means)



Then why the fuck are you complaining about it?!!?!?!?! 

You're complaining about not understanding a word you don't understand and refuse to listen to the guy who coined the phrase in the first place.

This thread is a farce of the highest calibre...


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 4, 2010)

Really?? If you can't handle the trend ignore it like I do


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 4, 2010)

Really?? If you can't handle the trend ignore it like I do


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> no, its there clear as day. one guy says its a tone, another a techinique, then another a style.
> i couldnt make this stuff up
> but its supposed to be clear what the meaning is???
> of course i'm being silly because i think its silly that now all the sudden its supposed to be a given that djent can pretty much replace any other word.



The different uses of the word have already been explained in this thread at least a few times by at least a few people now. While there's nothing official to look up about it, and while the validity of some uses is debatable, there is little reason to be confused unless you're just trying to drag out the argument at this point.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 4, 2010)

Whoops, double post!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

djpharoah said:


> Really?? If you can't handle the trend ignore it like I do



why would you lock this mesh? the only guy really getting snippy is zero siginal because i'm not listening to him


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> The different uses of the word have already been explained in this thread at least a few times by at least a few people now. While there's nothing official to look up about it, and while the validity of some uses is debatable, there is little reason to be confused unless you're just trying to drag out the argument at this point.



tom, i can say the word sky means dog, but it doesnt. You guys can tell me its a tone/technique/style till the cows come home, but i think its just a silly word with no real meaning.

I guess if everyone is getting all worked up over a harmless little thead, then close it, but there is absolutly no reason to. it would be bad moderation if that happens.

this is just a CIVIL discussion. i mean, did any of the other threads cure cancer today?? No? you just read them and they are all pretty much just a waste of your time too? so whats the differance 

it is a DISCUSSION forum after all, but no talking!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> It will pass like every trend. The few djent bands with actual substance will stick around and evolve, while the followers will die off. This always happens. Just laugh it off.



this!!! and thats how i hope it goes down, but i sure as hell have no problem putting my boot in its back and shovin it out the door a little faster


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 4, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> The different uses of the word have already been explained in this thread at least a few times by at least a few people now. While there's nothing official to look up about it, and while the validity of some uses is debatable, there is little reason to be confused unless you're just trying to drag out the argument at this point.


----------



## benanne (Jan 4, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> tom, i can say the word sky means dog, but it doesnt. You guys can tell me its a tone/technique/style till the cows come home, but i think its just a silly word with no real meaning.


oh well then the issue is just you being stubborn? figures 

Guys... I think we're being trolled.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 4, 2010)

I know this thread is about to get locked, but heres what I think we've learnt kids:

Djent used to = a palm muting technique which gets a particularly kind of sound. Some amps/gear etc are better at facillitating this soundsand so are described as having a 'djenty' tone to them.

Because the vast variety of Djent-using bands are influenced by the same people (e.g. Meshuggah and Bulb), they have adopted the same tonal and playing techniques to form their sound. Why the original technique that presented the word 'djent' may not be found, its use to describe the sound necessary to achieve this affect is still in use.

The same characteristics are present within these bands, often including lower tuned guitars with a light, middy tone, and off-beat/polyrthythmic riffs giving a particularly Meshuggah like sound. However, again relating to the tone and sound, the word 'djent' is used to encompass bands that follow this style.

Or something.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 4, 2010)

^oh, and i didnt realize it was an argument, if you look back, i did everything frendly, didnt really say anything inappripriate. the only people who might have turned this into an argument are the djent lovers who cant stand someone who doesnt like djent fad rip off bands i guess


----------

